# msaddndr.dll and other suspicous files.



## overrateme (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey all hope your night is going good, better then mine.
So... my friend has a toshiba notebook-300 and is encountering numerous problems.... The first being processor 100% all the time. Ran Malwarebytes and found 200+ Mallware infenctions including a few files.
I did NOT  Save the log from that..... What information is needed is this.... 
is msaddndr.dll located C:\Program Files\Common Files\DESIGNER\msaddndr.dll
or... C:\Windows\System32\en-US\svchost.exe.mui Legit files?
Also.. Avast! 5 was not registered for a duration of 30 days until I registered it today. After it was registered Svchost.exe located in system32 was continuously being blocked by avast stating...

AVAST MESSAGE
URL BLOCKED
0g07jty.com (or similar)
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe.

Running processes:
C:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\KeNotify.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA USB Sleep and Charge Utility\TUSBSleepChargeSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\Teco.exe
C:\Windows\System32\ThpSrv.exe
C:\windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Web Camera Application\TWebCamera.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosNcCore.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ReelTime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSwMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHWMsg.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSENotify.exe
C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\windows\system32\DllHost.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshiba.ca/welcome
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.toshiba.ca/welcome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.toshiba.ca/welcome
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.toshiba.ca/welcome
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Presented by TOSHIBA Leading Innovation >>>
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Symantec NCO BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\IPSBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\SmoothView\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SVPWUTIL] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\SVPWUTIL.exe SVPwUTIL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HWSetup] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\HWSetup.exe" hwSetUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KeNotify] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Utilities\KeNotify.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TUSBSleepChargeSrv] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA USB Sleep and Charge Utility\TUSBSleepChargeSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teco] "%ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TECO\Teco.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ThpSrv] C:\windows\system32\thpsrv /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosSENotify] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosWaitSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe /hide:60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosWaitSrv] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TosWaitSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWebCamera] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Web Camera Application\TWebCamera.exe" autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosNC] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\BulletinBoard\TosNcCore.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosReelTimeMonitor] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\ReelTime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast5] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Uninstall Adobe Download Manager] "C:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper_3004.dll",Uninstall /IE2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7 /Get1noarp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: ZooskMessenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\ZooskMessenger\ZooskMessenger.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree WiMAX Service (cfWiMAXService) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFIWmxSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA Games\TOSHIBA Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.0.0.136\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: TeamViewer 5 (TeamViewer5) - TeamViewer GmbH - C:\Program Files\TeamViewer\Version5\TeamViewer_Service.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD Protection (Thpsrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\windows\system32\ThpSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA eco Utility Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TPCH Service (TPCHSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe


----------



## overrateme (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey all been waiting patiently for a response... as you can see on the first comments date.... Thankfull the thread did not expire...So i now have this particular Toshiba netbook in my possesion to try to fix it...... One reaccurring problem is everytime it is restarted and windows loads and a connection is present Svchost immediately tries and gains access to 6 malicous containing websites..... Now Avast says it blocks them but when task manager is opened it says the Iexplore.exe 6 times (not including ones i opened myself)
Virus scann showed 5 viruses all infecting the system32 folder and they were not successfully quarantined. Avast located them but wehn trying to move them to the chest could not locate the files. Please Help i only have this for a limited ammount of time..

The 5 viruses that it found are found in this folder: 
C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files

and the 5 found are:
HTMLownloader-F [Trj]
JSdfka-AOP [Expl]
PDF:CVE-2010-0188 [Expl]
JSrontexi-CP [TRJ]
JSdfka-AOP [EXPL]
And the Error is: The system cannot find the file specified (2)

Malwarebytes found 48 tonight but said it could not remove them boot-time scan doesnt find them....... Weird stuff


----------



## overrateme (Feb 23, 2010)

Sooooo still no response.... really urgently need help
Almost everything on this site will not work
Combo fix doesnt complete... Finds a system infection but then freezes when trying to reboot windows.
Malware Bytes WILL NOT OPEN.
Avast doesnt find it either normal system scan nor boot time.
RKILL Finds nothing.
Avast anti-rootkit comes clean..

Anyone going to help?? Maybe a response of awknoledgement that its being read??


----------

